# NEW MOREL SUBS for 2012



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Morel Loudspeakers - Mobile Audio - Subwoofers - Primo Subwoofer

Two years after the release of the Ultimo SC series the highly acclaimed and award winning subwoofers, Morel continues to expand its subwoofer range. “The PRIMO was engineered to meet the growing demand for subwoofers that can match the performance level of our component systems at an affordable price category,” says Morel’s director of sales and marketing, Mr. Nir Paz. “Morel has significantly expanded its product offering in the budget speaker category in recent years, and the PRIMO subwoofer series was the missing piece in the puzzle. The PRIMO will allow those who love music to complement their system with a powerful and musical subwoofer solution that won’t break one’s budget,”


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang, that's pretty cool. I actually like the looks of that. Plus being available in an 8" version, could open up some options.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the single 10 in Casey's car was VERY impressive


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone know the price point on these new subwoofers?


----------



## Xtreme Audio & Design (Sep 12, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> the single 10 in Casey's car was VERY impressive


Bing:

I am glad that you were impressed. I did the enclosure the week before CES and have not heard it tuned. I always look at your installs as being impressive.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Xtreme Audio & Design said:


> Bing:
> 
> I am glad that you were impressed. I did the enclosure the week before CES and have not heard it tuned. I always look at your installs as being impressive.


yeah i was blown away by the impact, Morel subs gets a bad rap sometimes for not having enough output or impact (though to be honest, i have never found it to be lacking that badly)

for a single side firing 10 in a trunk car, it was smooth and blended real well with the front stage.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The discussion was started here, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bwoofer-line-supplement-ultimo-ultimo-sc.html


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Still one hell of a fq range for a 2" coil


----------



## nidayaqoob1230 (Apr 9, 2012)

thank you brother,


----------

